# Filing for soc sec at 79



## funsearcher! (Apr 1, 2021)

A friend just called to say he is finally filing for soc  sec at 79 and will receive a check for $20 thousand in back benefits--anyone else know of someone who waited this long????


----------



## hawkdon (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't think it works that way....apr 1 maybe!!!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 1, 2021)

I think they only pay a maximum of 6 months retroactive benefits in a lump sum, but not more.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 1, 2021)

I can't believe someone would wait that long to file!! Assuming your friend is entitled to the maximum benefit of $3,790 (available at age 70) and a maximum of 6 months back payment, he would receive $22,740. Of course his earnings history would determine.


----------



## funsearcher! (Apr 1, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I can't believe someone would wait that long to file!! Assuming your friend is entitled to the maximum benefit of $3,790 (available at age 70) and a maximum of 6 months back payment, he would receive $22,740. Of course his earnings history would determine.


Well, apparently he didn't need the income and thought that his window for claiming had ended at 70. so he had never pursued it.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 2, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> A friend just called to say he is finally filing for soc  sec at 79 and will receive a check for $20 thousand in back benefits--anyone else know of someone who waited this long????



I never heard of back pay for delaying to sign up.?


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 2, 2021)

In order to get "back pay", a person would have to file for social security and have waited whatever period of time it took to be approved. 
He must have filed previously and not been approved for several months, thus the back pay.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 2, 2021)

I want back pay and more stimulus.  I am entitled, dammit!   

Since I don't know anything about how SS works beyond that my wife applied at 62 and I applied at 66 and we are receiving it, I can't offer useful information.  

There are attorneys that deal with this kind of thing if one doesn't get satisfaction directly from the SS office.  Forums are the last place to ask for this kind of information.

Tony


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 2, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I think they only pay a maximum of 6 months retroactive benefits in a lump sum, but not more.



I checked, you are right, I have never been on SS, just SS Disability, new one on me.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 2, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> A friend just called to say he is finally filing for soc  sec at 79 and will receive a check for $20 thousand in back benefits--anyone else know of someone who waited this long????


Yes, I knew a Professor who did not file until he was about that age and he did get a large sum. He had plenty of money and was still working at 82 since he was a renowned expert in a certain area of electronic systems.

As I recall from his story:

His first wife died when he was in his mid 70's and a few years later, he remarried a woman who was drawing SS based on her departed first husband. The two of them decided that they had plenty of money and so they went down to the local social security office to stop the Social Security Payments that she was getting.

That office refused to terminate her SS and then asked him about his since he was way beyond the typical age for filing. The short story was that he was virtually forced to start taking his, and his new wife was forced over to payments based on the Professor's earnings which were far higher than her previous husband's was. They were already getting medical insurance through his employment and now found themselves on Medicare.

It may sound odd to most of us, but my Professor friend was not happy with what happened. Money meant very little to him, he had plenty and did not want anymore.

I took a class from him when I did my Masters and then worked with him repeatedly on a variety of projects while I was still in the Navy and then later as a Defense Contractor. He was in high demand and that lovely wife of his traveled with him all the time. It has been 16 years since I saw him, but he was someone that you would be unlikely to forget. Among engineers, he was akin to being a god.

So yes, the situation you posed does happen.


----------

